# Swollen growth on Gourami (photo)



## adorie (Dec 9, 2008)

I've posted in the beginning freshwater forum even though I've had this tank for about six months now... but anyway, though I'd move my thread here and post pictures for a better idea. Here's the little growth on his chin.. Someone recommended treating with Erithromycin? Is this the same thing as Maracyn 1 + 2? I am currently treating my gourami for fin rot at the moment with Melafix. Does this look like a problem I should quarantine him for? There is only one other fish in the tank, a bristlenose pleco who looks perfectly healthy..


----------

